# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Reichert VRx Digital Phoroptor fault

## roddale

Does anyone else use this phoroptor? We purchased one in 2018 and within a year it developed a fault: the left side would either partially insert the occluder or fully insert the split cylinder while I was performing cross cyl. No amount of button-pushing would remove either one; as far as I could tell, the only solution seemed to be to reset the unit. At first it happened maybe once a week or less. But within a few months it was occurring almost daily.

As it was under warranty, it was sent back for repair (as I'm in the UK, this meant it travelling to the US). After six weeks or so without it, it came back: same problem. They replaced it late last year.

But guess what? It's now started doing the same thing, again on the left side. It's infuriating; otherwise it's a great piece of equipment and as we already have the Reichert ClearChart they obviously work together. 

Has anyone else experienced any issues with this phoroptor? I'm figuring that if it's happened with two different units this problem should be widespread.

----------

